# College Beekeeper- getting students involved in beekeeping



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I can't exactly say that I'm a "College Student," but does graduate or law school count? Keep in mind that law school in the states is not the same as law school in Europe.

Anyway, when I WAS a college student, I didn't put beekeeping on hold. Partially because I went to a college with a large apiculture program. But that's just me.

If you need help with anything in particular, just let me know.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome.
Just a suggestion, you may want to use a different name other than Apis mellifera for Facebook. There are a lot of Facebook accounts using that name and most have nothing to do with beekeeping. Gave up trying to find yours.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Over the holidays, we met a member of the Boston University Beekeepers Club, which might be of interest:

http://www.bu.edu/sustainability/beekeepers-on-the-charles/

deknow


----------



## College Beekeeper (Jan 26, 2011)

Graduate school counts! Are you in Grad school now? Whereabout? 
I have yet to start a beekeeping program at a graduate school, although our past university programs have drawn students from both their undergrad and grad study (as well as faculty and staff). 
Cheers,
College Beekeeper


----------



## College Beekeeper (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, we had that problem from the start. Facebook won't allow us to use the name "College Beekeeper" for our name (or maiden name), but we didn't want to use any one specific person's name, as it's meant to be a more communal account. 
If you're still up for trying, I think if you search based on email address, using [email protected], then you might have better luck. Alternatively, if you give me your name/location, I can search for you and add you. 
Cheers,
College Beekeeper


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm at the Elon University School of Law, located in Greensboro, North Carolina.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and best wishes in your endeavor. We have several students and faculty raising bees at the University of South Florida. This is our third year with bees on campus and teaching bees or beekeeping.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, College Beekeeper.


----------

